# Happy Birthday to...Magnus!



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Happy Birthday to you...Happy Birthday to you...

40 years old this month, near as I can tell. :bigpimp: He was built in early '67, registered in March then put on the road in August.

Took this recent snapshot on a rare public appearance by the old red beast.

I also included his "birth certificate" i.e. his BMIHT paperwork from the archives we got while we were still living in England.

He's still in good shape, mostly we drive for fun and to keep him running along.

136,000 miles, more or less. The engine was bored to 1293 cc, and balanced and blueprinted by Avonbar in the mid-80s, and develops a little over the stock 76 BHP. Brakes are still the single piston caliper fronts, hope and pray drums in the rear. Electrics by Lucas (I haven't had to jiggle the front split harness to get the headlights to come on, recently.  ) 

MPG is about 22 (American gallons) in the twin 5.5 gallon tanks. Tuning is pretty easy: set of points and a new condenser and all is well every few thousand miles. Needs a brake fluid and radiator change this fall, that's about it. The paint is black over red, cellulose, and is developing some cracks in the Florida heat. Interior is pretty nice, not original but a nice period replica by Newton Commercial when it was restored by the previous owner. I'm probably going to have to order some tires (Dunlop SP44 165SR10 for the 4.5" x 10" steel wheels) as they are getting on to ten years old now. I wonder if Gary at Tirerack has a set of those. Or I may put on the spare set of 3.5" steels I have with the 145R10 Dunlops -- these are fun to drive around a corner in. 

Pretty sure we are the longest owners (since 1993) to date; hopefully young Master Wingspan will learn what a clutch is in a few years when he starts driving.

Minis - gotta love em!

:beerchug:


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

Happy B-Day Magnus :thumbup:


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Happy happy birthday!!:thumbup:Go for another 40.


----------

